# Brauche ganz dringend Hilfe****** Internetverbindung spinnt!?



## Sierrakid (12. Oktober 2011)

Hey ihr Lieben, 

ich bin völlig ratlos brauch unbedingt hilfe. Ich komme seit gestern abend weder in meinen appstore, noch itunes, noch facebook, oder yahoo-email-account, also so gut wie auf alle seiten wo man sich mit email und passwort anmelden muss nicht mehr drauf.. Auf alle anderen Internetseiten wie google, youtube, etc komm ich aber problemlos. 
In den Appstore, oder itunes komme ich weder übers wlan noch über die mobilen daten auf meinem Iphone, in die facebook app auf meinem iphone komm ich allerdings rein und auch meine emails kann ich ich hierrüber abrufen! Sobald ich mit dem pc aber zb in den appstore will, sagt der mir das er keine verbindung hat, dachte das ich vllt mein passowrt vergessen hab oder so, aber wenn ich ein neues anfragen will kommt wieder das der keine verbindung findet..  
Hab schon irgendwas von little snatch gelesen, hab das aber anscheinend nicht auf meinem mac drauf!? 
Es wär echt total super wenn irgendwer ne ahnung hat was bei meinem pc los ist!!

Lg Sierra


----------



## DrSoong (13. Oktober 2011)

Dein Post erinnert mich an diesen Cartoon von UserFriendly.


Der Doc!


----------

